# Kaycee My Kitty *TONS OF PICS*



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*This is my Kitty Kaycee. She's spayed. UTD on shots and declawed and I love her to pieces!

Shy at first


















Vroooom!









Thinking


















Resting



































































































Cleaning Herself













































Outside






















































Window Time



























Being Cute






















































Playing







*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a cutie! I love her little brown nose. :luv


----------



## Wicked (May 12, 2005)

What a beautiful baby!!! I love her eyes!! My kitten is 12 weeks old and her eyes are still changing. I hope they look like your baby's eyes!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is beautiful  , she looks like a cat who used to visit me  .


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow...what amazing photos  

I am so glad to hear your mom let you have a cat, as I know how sad and upset you were about the other cat.

That is one gorgeous cat, is it a general moggie? It looks like it has some nice different pattens...almost like a little bit of bengal in some of the photos. that is one very lovely cat and she looks very happy and looks like she has lots of nice toys and things to snuggle on.

I loved so many of the photos, but I did love the ones of her eyes shut and her licking herself. She is very cute...and I hope to see even more photos of her in the future  

Mmmm....I think I am in love with your cat!

I am very happy for you, I know she can't replace the one you lost but it must be nice to have her around.

Good luck with everything and I hope she is settling in well  

Eva x


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*I was upset with the lost of Tabassco but I moved in with my dad and this is my dads cat. My dad and I have 2 hamsters, 4 ferrets, 1 cat, 1 dog and a couple of fish. I want to get a Cockatiel (bird) and a horse!  

Thanks for admiring the pictures!*


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

she sure is photogenic! What a beauty.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thank you!*


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

wow! lookat all those toys!
can you adopt me??   

she is sooo cute!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*LOL!! Sure... :lol: 

I was actually thinking about adopting a baby kitten for Kaycee. If it's a boy I was going to name it Baeli (Bailie) and if I adopt a girl I was thinking maybe Heyli (Hailey)!? LOL*


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Lovely cat your very lucky


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What beautiful amber eyes - that surely looks like one contented ***** cat


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Very nice looking kitty.....love the pattern







!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Cute kitty! Poor baby is declawed though.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Yeah I got her that way. :? But she's still cute regardless! :lol: *


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cutie, the looking cute picture was soo adorable


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Tabassco said:


> *Yeah I got her that way. :? But she's still cute regardless! :lol: *


Oh good. And of course she's still cute!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

What a sweetie - I vote for the name Hailey (but prefers the spelling Hayley  hehehe)

Hayley x x x


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

oh wow she is absolutely gorgeous, I love her!!

Dawny xx


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Awww thanks guys! I'll get some more pictures of her and Saydi and my Ferrets together. LOL*


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie! My 3 send belly rubs!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

she has gorgous eyes, and i love the pic where she is sleeping in the chair.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Kaycee takes wonderful pictures! She truly is a character!*


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

what a bueaty


----------

